# Strength of knee wall with metal studs



## Momx2 (Sep 27, 2015)

We would like to put a granite slab (approx 101" x 24") on top of a knee wall that was built with metal studs. One side of the wall is up against cabinets but it is raised above the cabinets. There is also plumbing inside of this wall. What kind of weight will the wall hold? Do we need to reinforce the wall before the granite is placed on top (2" overhang on the cabinet side)? Any suggestions? There are no wood studs inside of the wall. Thank you


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How wide are the cabinets? How are you putting granite on top of the wall that's higher then the cabinets? Post some photos of the set up.


----------



## Momx2 (Sep 27, 2015)

The knee wall will hold the bar top opposite of the sink. The bar is not counter height, it is above the height of the sink and adjacent cabinets. So on one side of the knee wall is the sink, dishwasher and corner cabinet. The other side of the knee wall will be a sitting area with bar stools. The granite will sit on top of the knee wall above the height of the sink cabinets, etc. one end of the knee wall is tied into (attached) to a strong wall extends to the ceiling. The other end of the knee wall is not attached to anything, it does run along the back of the cabinets that I mentioned.

Hopefully I successfully attached a photo.


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

So long as the metal studs are in a channel, top and bottom & not over 24" OC, you should be fine.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How wide is the bar top and how will you support the top as it extends out over the stool area?


----------



## Momx2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, yes the metal is within 24" OC and is also inside a Chanel on the top and bottom. The bar top will hang about 2" over the sink side and about 18" over the seating area (totaling 24"). We plan to include some type of brackets per spacing recommended by the fabricator, the concern is the weight of the granite on top of the wall.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Momx2 said:


> We plan to include some type of brackets per spacing recommended by the fabricator, the concern is the weight of the granite on top of the wall.


 I see an issue with the brackets and how they will be attached to the sheetrock/metal studded wall. I would open the wall and put wood blocking where the brackets will be placed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the overhang is too wide. Maybe a 12-14 inch width total would be more acceptable. Plenty wide for a full size plate to sit.

The granite installer will put down a wood 1x12 and then install the granite on top of it.

Sorta like ours.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

2" overhang into the sink area may be trouble for the faucet.
Try sitting on the wall. If there's no flex, the wall is good for the support.
The metal stud is reinforced by the sheetrock as well, but sometimes, the short metal stud screws are hanging by a thread. You'd want to relocate the outlets.


----------

